
Ask HN: What's a cost effective option for access to academic papers? - classicsnoot
I am an undergraduate preparing for graduate studies and am working on a number of extracurricular projects to submit to journals. I have access to Jstor but it is pitifully sparse on the topics I am researching (colonialism, post-colonial societies, conflict &amp; peacekeeping, demographic trends). I&#x27;m not looking for a free ride, but I cannot afford the ~$40 per PDF (one of my projects needs access to +30 different papers). Most of what I need seems to be paywalled by individual journals.
======
n-gatedotcom
Sci-hub

And for a guilt free conscience, donate to a decent non-profit 1usd for every
paper. Or directly to authors if there is a way.

Publishers are a racket

------
cimmanom
Does your university library not have subscriptions to most of these things?

------
wmf
Sci-Hub?

